# A newbie efforts and a couple blegs



## rockley63 (Oct 27, 2007)

I recently started in with slot cars and I've been doing a lot of reading here over the last month or so (I browsed all 33 pages of track building threads :freak: ).

I just finished my table this weekend and I'm up off the floor now so I thought I'd share my efforts.

I do have two questions for you all though 

1) anyone have any ideas on hiding lines between sheets of homasote? You can see the seems in the photos.

2) any racers in Albuquerque? I've tried googling and such to no avail.

Thanks to all who share their stuff here. If the internet had existed when I was into this 30 years ago, I may have kept at it.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

After all that reading, I'm surprised you can see straight enough to type and click!

I thought Homasote was more or less sheetrock material? I've never worked with it but I would assume the best way to hide the seams is to mud it like you would any other drywall.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Welcome to the higher regions !*



Ligier Runner said:


> I would assume the best way to hide the seams is to mud it like you would any other drywall.


Great start!! What LR says sounds right to me...I would just be sure that what ever you use can be smoothed and/or sanded easily and that it will accept any paint or surface treatment as well as the homosote surface will. Otherwise you'll still have the seams, only they'll look painted over or just like seams with turf glued to them. nd :dude:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I was kind of thinking the same thing. Another thought would be to add some scenery or buildings in certain spots as cover. Possibly a pit road diorama and/or garages, grandstands, and the like.

Congrats on the progress in getting up off the floor. I just got mine up off the floor this past weekend as well. I'll be posting pics soon. 

Also, is that the "Flying Cow" layout from GB's site? Looks like a fun course to race!!


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

Rockley --

Welcome back to the hobby! I re-entered slot racing a few years ago, and I agree that the internet has made a big difference is getting people together and sharing information.

Regarding the Homasote... No mudding. No taping. The installation instructions say "Do not fill or tape panel joints. If left exposed 440 SoundBarrier may be painted with a quality latex based primer and finish paint applied by brush and/or roller. DO NOT SPRAY PANELS."

It's a compressed paper product, and it *really* does not like moisture. 

Here's a link to the installation instructions.

-- Bill


----------



## rockley63 (Oct 27, 2007)

WM - thanks for the link. After reading it I'm not sure how I'll deal with the seams. They may just have to remain. One thing I like about the homasote is the color - it's pretty much the color of the landscape around here.

Rudy - yeah that's the flying cow (less the larger radius curves, which I'm in the process of acquiring). So far it's pretty fun to race. I'm going to try some other layouts before deciding on a final layout. Now that I'm off the floor changing layouts is not such a pain (literally). I don't think my back could take much more crawling around.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

rockley63 said:


> Now that I'm off the floor changing layouts is not such a pain (literally). I don't think my back could take much more crawling around.


I made the same observation to my wife this past weekend. That was before I threw my back out moving a hunk of plywood. I hate getting old. 

Fortunately, the fun this hobby is providing me seems to help me forget my back aches and make the trouble worthwhile.

PS, I'm aiming toward construction of the Clubman 56. I have one 4x8 table completed. I temporarily have a modified Life-Like road course set up using Tomy AFX track. The next 4x8 is maybe 1/3 done and then will move toward the Club design.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Nice!*

Nice start you have.Its never good enough though.Before you know it-it will be much bigger & better.I've been back into this hobby for just under a year now and what a transformation my track went through.Yours will do the same-trust me!!!!  Heres some before & after pics of my layout. :woohoo:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Z,
Can you share any details on how you wired the DC power supply to the power terminal tracks with the plug in connectors?

PS I like the look of your track too. Really clean and neat looking work. I particularly like how you have the AFX logo displayed on the table top. Sharp. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice setup!! Looks fast. What are the dimensions of your table? mj


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*Tracks!*

Thanks guys-but i dont want to steal "rockley63's" lighting about his track!  
I'll start another thread.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey Rockley63 how does that Tomy electronic control station work for you.I have been looking at them.A guy from Austrailia has them on ebay all the time.I hear a new one from Tomy is in the works for late 08'.Can any one give some more info on these Control Centers.Such as are they accurate and can they be joined/connected for four lane layouts?


----------



## rockley63 (Oct 27, 2007)

citylights - that's the 5'4" x 12' table that is found under "Tables" on GB's site (http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/). The materials cost me about $90. Plus $25 for casters from Harbor Freight. Plus $60+ for the homasote. So about $175 total.

Z - I'll be heading over to the new thread because I was about to ask the same question. I don't know when I'll be getting a power supply and better controllers, but eventually I'll get some. At this rate I may need to sell my golf clubs.


----------



## rockley63 (Oct 27, 2007)

Z, the control work station has worked fine for me, but I think I'll eventually run something off a PC. I bought it because racing without time wasn't much fun and I'm not yet up to wiring PC based timing.

The station runs in lap (up to 195 in increments of 5) or time (up to 99 min) modes. It can be paired with another station for 4 lane racing. I got mine from Frontline Hobbies in AU for $80. I looked at the one's on ebay, but figured with it coming from half way round the world I'd rather buy it from a store.

I can't address the accuracy. It does time to 100ths, not 1000ths like I've seen on the PC based timing programs.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rock,

As RiderZ showed you his before and after pix. With all that table, you need another pair of lanes. Go ahead, bite that bullet, we all did one time or another. Welcome back to the hobby and have fun! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice layout rocky.... I like the over and under


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Rock,
It's been a while and I was wondering how things were going with your project. Did you find a solution for the lines between the sheets of Homasote?


----------

